
AWS Launches Simple, Bulk Email Service Amazon SES - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/aws-launches-simple-cloud-based-email-service-amazon-ses/
======
Tawheed
Tout (<http://toutapp.com>) uses SendGrid for emails. I'm happy to see some
competition in the space, I can now have backup or multiple e-mail delivery
providers, which is inherently better for my customers.

